# Enneagram Type & Personal Style / Fashion



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

*What is your personal style and how might you relate that to your type?

Do you think your enneagram type (including wing & instinctual stack!) influences your personal style of dress/grooming?

Do you think your MBTI type plays any role also?*

I was alerted to the page below by @_wisdom_ concerning enneagram type styles. It's obviously a generalization, but I found it pretty decent when comparing it to people I know and their type. 

*Focus on the idea of how they are described as approaching dress/grooming over literal styles* (as culture and location and job, etc, can influence this also). For instance, instead of taking "nerdy" too literally for the 5, see it as meaning there can be a bit of disinterest or obliviousness to appropriateness or attractiveness.

Not Wholly In Vain...: Enneagram Fashion Style

Here's the very brief run-down for each:

1 - classic, simple, refined, geometric lines, minimalist, modest 

2 - romantic and strong, bold but soft, cute, accessorized, draws affection

3 - professional, well-tailored, american sportswear, attention-grabbing, preppy 

4 - unique, vintage, edgy, often weird and random, trendy, clashing, raw

5 - nerdy, unnoticeable, comfortable, functional, bland but odd

6 - earthy, coordinating, stylish without being overdone, complementing

7 - cheery, bright colors from nature, outdoorsy, fun, flirty

8 - confident, stark, bold, well-constructed, precisely fitting, durable

9 - relaxed, repetitive, elements from nature, harmonious, bohemian


----------



## wisdom (Dec 31, 2008)

Yes, I take credit for the basis of the post  Thanks for doing something useful with it (and so today I begin posting in the Enneagram section). I need a little time to think of my reply, but I have a few questions of my own for anyone inclined to answer:
*What's the internal mood state meant to be generated by dressing the way you do?
How do you want others to react (inwardly or outwardly) to your style?*


----------



## wisdom (Dec 31, 2008)

Hmm, I think of "bohemian" more as 4 than 9. Anyway...

*What is your personal style and how might you relate that to your type?*
Colorful versions of standard clothing, in simple combinations. Not casual like I'm at the beach, but short sleeves and such when practical. Often youthful-looking. Kind of random from day to day; I get bored wearing the same set of items. I don't think it fits into the narrow realms described above. I think if I were to dress truer to my personality, I'd dress edgier and weirder. Circumstances, 'figure variations,' and so on limit my freedom somewhat.... In the sense of constantly wanting a distinctive image, my amorphous style is somewhat frustrating....

*Do you think your enneagram type (including wing & instinctual stack!) influences your personal style of dress/grooming?*
Probably. I dislike trends and tried-and-true styles. Maybe the wing makes me dismiss some trends as impractical (e.g., skinny jeans). Besides, I want to stand apart from, actually quietly above, the masses. That might involve instincts (Sx/So, probably). There's definitely a compensatory element to it. With age, I'm increasingly drawn toward a Dorian Gray identity of permanent, attractive youth and thus thumbing my nose at normalcy, although that's inherently a losing battle.

*Do you think your MBTI type plays any role also?*
Yes. I've known about INFP for a long time. I dislike getting a lot of attention. Even if it's positive attention, I feel slightly uncomfortable. I avoid extremes to avoid that. Also, I want to meet other INFPs (offline) and think my style should most appeal to them. I need to seem likeable and warm (heh, at least lukewarm) for that and other reasons, and if I didn't use clothing for that purpose, I'd have a problem. The INFP type doesn't radiate much warmth. At the same time, I like some "business casual" elements, as sort of a shield, to not seem too friendly.

*What's the internal mood state meant to be generated by dressing the way you do?*
Usually I want to feel creative, upbeat and carefree, to cheer myself up. Sometimes when I'm going out into the world, I put more emphasis on looking tough so that I feel tough.

*How do you want others to react (inwardly or outwardly) to your style? *
I want people to think I look interesting, smart, friendly, and stylish overall, but I want them to keep their distance if I don't overtly invite interaction. I hesitate to wear some happy-happy-happy colors (e.g., bright green) since I think that would be misleading to others.


----------



## MuChApArAdOx (Jan 24, 2011)

According to this i'm very much a 4 mixed with a some of 1, 5, 6, and outdoorsy -fun and flirty is all i can relate with in regards to 7 which is my ENNG type. I don't wear bright/sunny or anything glossy, sparkling, or glitter/loud. Now that i look at the list i can identify with something in each one depending on where i'm going and what i'm doing  Maybe i'm just versatile.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

From here:


> physical appearance
> 
> 6/7s can be quite physically attractive. The sixish desire to be liked combines with sevenish sensuality and vanity, and the result could be someone who can dress and act in a remarkably appealing way. There is sometimes a shy sort of cuteness, even in the males, or perhaps a macho sort of masculine charm or a coyly innocent feminine sexuality. 6/7 likes to be clearly of one sex or the other, unlike the more gender-neutral sevens.


6w7 8w9 4w3 Sp/Sx
I dress pretty eclectic, but usually matching.









 What the hell kind of smile is that?









 (The shades don't match! I have purple ones now).


----------



## Ntuitive (Jan 6, 2012)

type 9 INFJ, I am pretty relaxed and harmonious in many social situations but I'm not bohemian. In fact, I really don't like non-conformity. My style is more conformist, but I think back ground/environment and values has a lot to do with style of dressing. As far as repetitive, I can only see that relating to the fact that I kind of wear the same outfit every day. Dark somewhat stylish jeans and a black t-shirt and usually a grey hoodie underneath black corduroy jacket with black shoes. I guess my style is kind of dark in a way. But I really don't like to stand out.


----------



## Up and Away (Mar 5, 2011)

If i could find the same shirt style in my av that was in colors, that would be my fav style.

No idea where that fits in.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

I don't think it's related to enneagram type, but the fact that a mix of 6 and 7 described my style best was sort of creepy...

I don't dress to convey a certain persona, I dress to look good.


----------



## wisdom (Dec 31, 2008)

_Answers to bolded questions, please?_


----------



## mushr00m (May 23, 2011)

*What is your personal style and how might you relate that to your type?
*I would say I dress much more bolder than the description suggests. I dress my own way. I usually blend in some areas and then wear something really off the cuff somewhere else. I don't normally like dresses, I feel quite vunerable and exposed in them but I hate dressing down aswell. I like hats and retro-style shades. Im lovin certain key elements of late 80's-early 90's fashion and of course the 70's. I like brit/mod style - Freddy Perry with a dash of punk thrown in for good measure. My tastes in fashion change like the wind. My counter-p comes out in doses, pretty much like how I dress, you see daring bits every now and then. Some days I am more brave in my style than others, so yeah, pretty much 6ish I reckon. 
* 
Do you think your enneagram type (including wing & instinctual stack!) influences your personal style of dress/grooming?
*Yeah, I think so. The 3w4 definitely holds an influence as far as wanting to be noticed but for the right reasons. I do want to pick a just a couple of styles though and stay with them, work on them a little, just so that people can view me as one individual saying, 'this is who I am' to help me give off a certain vibe. I'm cut inbetween wanting the right to dress how I want for work or being taking seriously as a professional. I plan what I am going to wear and it needs to be well thought out, taking care that its well put together and most importantly, its comfortable. The 9w8 makes my grooming routine a little like 'cutting on corners', I hate spending forever grooming, afterwards I feel too unnatural and overdone. I keep up with the basics and also im a little worried about wrinkles and stuff so work a little harder at keeping them at bay, I want to maintain my youth but as I get older, I want to find a style that is true to me. 
* 
Do you think your MBTI type plays any role also?*

Yup, for sure. Just seeing how loads of other INFP's dress in a kooky way similar to myself was so weird to see at first. I want that authenticity in my style, something that holds meaning.


----------



## unico (Feb 3, 2011)

1 - classic, simple, refined, geometric lines, minimalist, modest
*
2 - romantic and strong, bold but soft, cute, accessorized, draws affection*

3 - professional, well-tailored, american sportswear, attention-grabbing, preppy
*
4 - unique, vintage, edgy, often weird and random, trendy, clashing, raw*

5 - nerdy, unnoticeable, comfortable, functional, bland but odd

6 - earthy, coordinating, stylish without being overdone, complementing

7 - cheery, bright colors from nature, outdoorsy, fun, flirty

8 - confident, stark, bold, well-constructed, precisely fitting, durable

9 - relaxed, repetitive, elements from nature, harmonious, bohemian

*********

I feel like a combination between 2 and 4. I'm a 4w3 and used to think I had 1w2 in my tritype, because I also relate to elements of 2. 

As a child/teenager I used to dress very strangely. It was fun and an artistic endeavor for me (and still is). I wore lots of brightly colored clothes, sometimes sparkly. I dressed kind of like a hippie, too.

Now I dress mostly in pastels, in corduroy pants, dark blue jeans, ballerina-type skirts and dresses, floral patterns, lacy patterns, very romantic and pretty-type clothes.


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

wisdom said:


> _Answers to bolded questions, please?_


A picture says 1000 words. I don't see why we should be limited to text only, and I'm extremely curious to see other peoples' styles. That being said, I didn't have time for the questions so I'll do them now.

*What is your personal style and how might you relate that to your type?

*Highly personal, bold, colour-coordinated, aesthetically pleasing (to me), and comfortable. I would say it's eclectic as it draws from many different styles from various subcultures or trends. My tritype is 684, an extremely individualistic type. I like being complimented, which probably ties into Type 6, but it's not something I look for. I definitely have the Type 8 rough edge, as I hate spending time on my appearance and take a minimum effort approach. Buying new clothes is also a hassle. I have a strong taste in certain colours, styles, and accessories, which may correlate to the 4.
*
Do you think your enneagram type (including wing & instinctual stack!) influences your personal style of dress/grooming?

*Possibly. I think the 7 wing influences my style to be more vibrant. I generally like dark colours with one bright colour in the outfit. There is always some black, and red is a common appearance (hence the nickname Scarlet). Something related to Type 6 and especially the Sp/Sx instinct is: I'm extremely cautious of projecting a sexual vibe. *There is a fine line between feeling powerful and feeling exposed*. It's a dynamic I have some trouble with sometimes. I like to appear cute, but I often come across more flirtatious than I mean to. I absolutely *hate being seen as a sex object*, and so I have trouble wearing revealing outfits, even if I want to.
*
Do you think your MBTI type plays any role also?*

Again, possibly. I think Fi and Ni are the most visible, as I often wear really symbolic clothing or jewelery. Te manifests itself in how I conduct myself with confidence.

*What's the internal mood state meant to be generated by dressing the way you do?

*Confidence. Comfort. Expression. It's difficult to explain these, but there's definitely a sense of self-confidence and authenticity I experience when I dress in ways I like.
*
How do you want others to react (inwardly or outwardly) to your style?*

I really love when people enjoy the style or colours. I don't like when they enjoy "hotness" or attractiveness. I'd rather someone thought "I like that shirt" than "That shirt looks good on you". I would appreciate most if people thought "I admire her ability to stand out".

(Got lazy near the end =P)


----------



## chocolatlover16 (Jan 23, 2012)

*What is your personal style and how might you relate that to your type?*
My style is very much dependent on how I am feeling and how I want people to perceive me. I love comfort, but I also like to look unique. I'll often wear the standard jeans and a t-shirt, but with some sort of bandana holding my hair back. I love bold jewelry-- large earrings, mixed colors of metal, colorful bangle bracelets. I'm also into bright colors contrasted with black... especially red and black, red and gray.... red is definitely my signature color if I want to project a "strong & unique" vibe. When I'm being more style-conscious (and not necessarily just rolling out of bed and throwing on the first thing I can find that says "me" but is also on hand and won't make me any later than I undoubtedly already am...) I vascillate between a very bohemian, earthy, relaxed style and a sort of vintage-elegant style. I love pieces that are a combination of the two, like an Indian skirt that has really complicated detailing and embroidery but comes in "free size." I wear lots of "gypsy" style skirts, but I also love silk, satin, velvet and lace. My shoes, too, alternate between comfortable, practical, and earthy (i.e. Birkenstocks, flip-flops, converse, black tennis shoes with funky rainbow-colored laces) and elegant/unique (lots of wedge sandals, heels, and even some flats, in a wide range of colors and materials. On a day-to-day basis, I don't wear make-up (I get up too late to deal with that stuff...) but when I do I like it to be striking. Foundation and powder for a flawless base, and then I gravitate toward rich, dark, shimmery eyeshadows, *black* eyeliner and mascara, and bold lips (I usually end up mixing various lipsticks and glosses to get the _perfect_ shade for the day/outfit). 

*Do you think your enneagram type (including wing & instinctual stack!) influences your personal style of dress/grooming?*
I definitely think that my personal style reflects my enneagram type, because I'm a 4w3, and (clearly) I'm all about wearing what I want, when I want, and using my clothing as a form of personal expression. More often than not, my clothing can tell you _something_ about how I am feeling, what state of mind I am in, or at least what kind of image I am trying to project that day (sometimes I dress much better than I feel to try and conceal it, but it's usually not very successful...). While I'm primarily a 4, and thus more about keeping it personal and unique, I can definitely see that my 3 wing comes through in the way I _can_ adapt my personal style to almost any situation and am almost always appropriately (if uniquely) dressed for an occasion. I'm not in any way "preppy" as the 3-description mentions, but I definitely have the "want attention in the best possible way" aspect to my style choices.... I want my style to be completely 4-unique and one-of-a-kind, but also admired by others. It's a very interesting dilemma sometimes.... I am one of those people who has tons of clothes and shoes and still has trouble finding things to wear. As far as instinctual stackings, I am sx/sp, which I think also makes sense with my clothing choices. When I dress to impress, it is usually because there is one particular person I want to impress (everybody else's approval or admiration is nice, but not the general goal). I use my clothes as a sort of beacon/filtering device for other people, if that makes any sense... which I guess also fits in with the secondary sp instinct. My sp comes out in my desire for comfort and my overwhelming preference for certain fabrics and the way they feel. Even if an outfit looks great, if it doesn't _feel_ right, I probably won't wear it. 

*Do you think your MBTI type plays any role also?*
Probably, although I hadn't really thought about it before. I'm an INFJ. I do tend to have a very intuitive take on clothing combinations... I'll "just know" that things will or will not work together, but I can't always explain it, because it's not always about the colors or the patterns or the fabrics or the style... sometimes there's just this "x-factor" involved in whether or not an outfit works. I think my judging comes out a lot in clothing choices, too, although more so in how I view the clothing choices of others, not necessarily my own, lol! My N tells me what does an doesn't work, and then my J ensures that I listen to my N, I guess.

*EDIT:* Oops... forgot the other two questions, *What's the internal mood state meant to be generated by dressing the way you do? How do you want others to react (inwardly or outwardly) to your style?*, but I think I kind of answered them in my answers to the other questions so I'm sparing you all from two more lengthy paragraphs of my reflective prose.


----------



## wisdom (Dec 31, 2008)

Ah, fabrics. Apparently it's technically too late to edit my first post. I have an interesting relationship with fabrics. I like to choose them for variety and oddity. However, while I appreciate softer fabrics (such as bamboo) and don't like stiff fabrics, the feel of it has little impact on what I wear. Weather influences fabric choice more. _That points to SP last?_

The fact that, until a few years ago, I'd spent almost all my alone time awake fully dressed even when less would have been more comfy also suggests SP last, I suppose.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

I'll answer:

*What is your personal style and how might you relate that to your type?*

I tend to like things a little simple. I have a strong liking for bold colors contrasted with blacks. One of my favorite outfits I have is just a green t-shirt and a flowey black skirt. I like my outfits to look "smooth" and have light fabric; partially for looks, partially because I live in a hot hot desert.

*Do you think your enneagram type (including wing & instinctual stack!) influences your personal style of dress/grooming?*

Now that I think about it... it might. 6 reflects no desire for style on it's own, but because I care about style, it's my concern. The 7 wing makes me a little more bright and cheery in my fashion, I assume. I don't like looking at dull colors next to each other. Still, the head types don't really have _that_ much of an influence...

3w2 means I want to look presentable in front of other people and I want to dress for the occasion. It's not that the way I dress reflects my personality, I just want to look good.

1w9? Yeah, I got nothing.

*Do you think your MBTI type plays any role also*?

No. My internal thought process doesn't matter here.


----------



## unico (Feb 3, 2011)

And ditzy me forgot to answer these questions when describing my fashion style:
*
Do you think your enneagram type (including wing & instinctual stack!) influences your personal style of dress/grooming?*

Yes, I feel like my 4-ness plays the biggest role (I'm a core 4w3). My ostentatious fashion in my youth is probably related to being, more specifically, a 4w3. My enjoyment of romantic styles is due to my 4, I think. I'm not as sure about the 6 or 9 in my tritype. I think my sp dominance contributes to why I'm so interested in clothes and expressing myself physically. I buy lots of clothes -- more than I should. My clothes help express who I am. 

*Do you think your MBTI type plays any role also?*

Well I know some other INFJ's enjoy fashion styles similar to mine. I think that "daydreamer" tendency plays a role into my fashion.


*Focus on the idea of how they are described as approaching dress/grooming over literal styles*

I am concerned about my appearance (sp) so I spend a lot of time on make up and clothes and wear feminine hair styles (but simple hair styles).


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

*What is your personal style and how might you relate that to your type?*
I'm kind of eclectic, a mix of quirky, offbeat, bohemian, whimsical, slightly rebellious, a tad retro at times, usually quite feminine, and never, ever plain. I am not a jeans, t-shirt and tennis shoes person; I tend to overdress, I think. Yet, I don't like the stiffness of anything "professional". I am not extremely weird or totally inappropriate either. 

I definitely try and create some semblance of my inner person; like, what would my inner personality look like if it exploded in the form of colors and shapes? Outfits have clear "vibes" for me, as far as what it says about me as a person. They can also represent personae I invent, or characters of sorts, which are really some aspect I see in myself.

I can shop anywhere and still come out looking like me. I like bold colors, black, funky prints, different textures, printed/colored/textured tights, boots & ballet flats, playing with silhouettes, etc. I like organic and vintage-y things, but also modern and futuristic. I like VARIETY. 

In general, I dislike earth tones. I find them to dull. If I do brown or tan, it has to be paired with something bright, like orange or hot pink.

I don't like spending money on something if it doesn't feel "special", but I've gotten better in recent years in buying some basics to mix in with my "special" pieces. 
*
Do you think your enneagram type (including wing & instinctual stack!) influences your personal style of dress/grooming?*
The type 4 description is admittedly rather spot on, as far as these words go: unique, vintage, edgy, often weird and random, trendy, clashing, raw. I'm not a fashion victim trend-whore type, but I get bored and am always looking for new styles to play with visually. So from that motivation, I tend to be drawn towards novelty.

I think my style sometimes is an armour of sorts. I might deep down purposely cultivate a look which puts off those who I think won't "get" me. 

I definitely see it as self-expression, an everyday opportunity to be creative, etc. I am a mood dresser and find it hard to plan ahead because of it.
I don't confuse my appearance with who I really am, just a symbol of it. In itself it means nothing & is rather shallow, which is probably why I feel like it needs to be inline with how I feel, so that it is not just frivolity.

I don't relate to the competitive aspect of the 4 nor the conscious contrivance to be different. To me, I am not striving to be different, I am just taking the risk to be me with little apology. I am not trying to outdo anyone nor be more special. I'm not threatened by other offbeat dressers. I admire them & freely compliment them. I don't have any problem telling them where I shop or got a certain item. There's a tad bit of smugness in there; I feel like even if they own the same item or shop at the same place, they still aren't going to do it like me. That smugness is there if I am copied also. I'm flattered, not annoyed, but there is this self-satisfaction at knowing I was the original.

As for the 4 wings, the only aspect of the 3 I relate to is sometimes being overdressed, but that's easy to do in the USA. My ex was 3w4 and while his 4 wing added a touch of quirkiness and desire to be different, he was much more preppy and sophisticated than I am. I like almost an element of chaos in my outfits.

The 5 aspect I relate to is that while I may wear something a bit odd that garners attention, I still gravitate towards pockets and things I can semi-hide in. I like functional details also. I think the 5 wing can add a "dark side" to the 4 style also. 

I also get emotionally attached to my clothes; I have trouble tossing anything unless it's totally worn out (even then, I mend a lot). However, once I've worn the life out of something and I get bored of it, I don't want to wear it anymore either.

I think my sp/sx stack adds a level of obliviousness to my social appropriateness or to even consciously consider of how people will react. I'm a shy person, but I've never felt like I am given unwanted notice via my dress. I feel like when I dress plain, I am gawked at just as much (and I'm not really gawked at; I just feel conspicuous when not alone at home). The simultaneous invisible yet conspicuous feeling is hard to explain...

I read this comment from Shirley Manson (of Garbage, and a 4w5 ENFP) recently, and it resonated with me _up until the last line_:



> It’s funny, I never thought of myself as particularly fashionable. I always looked at what everybody else was doing and wanted to do the opposite. I always wanted to stand apart from everybody. I think that has defined pretty much every choice I’ve made. I was a middle child, you know? I had two other sisters, so I was always afraid of never being seen or heard—of having my identity swallowed up by something else—so I never wanted clothes that spoke for me. I wanted to be the one who spoke.


I relate to this except I DO want my clothes to speak for me sometimes because I find indirect expression easier (even writing qualifies as "indirect" for me, as compared to speaking). Maybe this is because I am an introvert. I think this is why it's important that _I _craft my look, that it's not created to suit someone/something else. I feel like my voice and identity would be stolen otherwise.

*Do you think your MBTI type plays any role also?*
In short, yes. I think there's a Fi focus on individuality and what is aesthetic appealing to you, a Ne draw to novelty, etc.

*What's the internal mood state meant to be generated by dressing the way you do?*
I admit I feel sort of dead in too plain clothing. In my head, I need to feel like I am wearing something in tune with who I am and how I feel at that moment, whether or not anyone else acknowledges it as good or unique or extraordinary. If I can't do this, then I feel almost unbearably repressed.

I've also always had a sense of invisibility and being a quiet person has exacerbated that. I always knew I was loved, but I don't always know if I felt people were really interested in me as an individual. I also felt alienated from people, like I was always looking in from the outside. I don't like attention really, but it's also my way of communicating to dress "loud" at times. It's forcing my existence to be acknowledged.

From a young age I did get acknowledgment for my visually creative side, in particular drawing relatively well and having a general knack for visual arts. I think this reinforced this natural tendency as my means of expression.

Like most people, I didn't pay attention to my appearance until I was a teen, but for me it was not about peer pressure or trying to attract the opposite sex. I was definitely doing the identity thing, proclaiming my individuality, setting myself apart from other people, etc. In a way, I have never grown out of that. I have a teenage mentality to getting dressed still, haha.

*How do you want others to react (inwardly or outwardly) to your style? *
I think I want people to pick up on who I really am, that under my often reserved, neutral, and probably a tad boring demeanor that I am an interesting, creative individual. I think I'm trying to draw the "right" people to me, but not consciously. My conscious attitude is "I am just being myself". I don't get dressed with an idea of how it will impact others, unless it's like a job interview. I mostly think about how I feel in it, and if it suits my image of myself.

I mostly get positive feedback from people, which sometimes surprises me. I get told that I pull stuff off that most other people couldn't. I think 4s do that because it is stemming from a desire to be their authentic self, so even when it's contrived and carefully crafted, the 4 carries it as if it's their natural skin.




Spades said:


> I really love when people enjoy the style or colours. I don't like when they enjoy "hotness" or attractiveness. I'd rather someone thought "I like that shirt" than "That shirt looks good on you". I would appreciate most if people thought "I admire her ability to stand out".


I feel this way as well... To me, sexy is kind of boring, like any girl can be sexy. I'd always rather be interesting, creative, unique, etc. Not that they are mutually exclusive, but sexy just really isn't a goal for me. Even sexy stuff like lingerie needs some element of whimsy, quirkiness, elegance, etc. It has to exude something beyond mere "sexiness".


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)

1 - classic, simple, refined, geometric lines, minimalist, modest 

2 - *romantic and strong*, bold but soft, *cute*, *accessorized*, draws affection

3 - professional, well-tailored, american sportswear, attention-grabbing, preppy 

4 - unique, *vintage*, *edgy*, *often weird and random*, trendy, *clashing*, raw

5 - *nerdy*, unnoticeable, *comfortable*, functional, bland but odd

6 - earthy, coordinating, stylish without being overdone, complementing

7 - cheery, *bright colors from nature*, outdoorsy, *fun*, flirty

8 - confident, stark, bold, well-constructed, * precisely fitting*, durable

9 - *relaxed*, repetitive, *elements from nature*, harmonious, *bohemian*

____

I used to think that I was a 4w5, then 9w1. Now I'm being told I am a 1, a 2... So I don't know how to answer the questions based on the fact that my type is apparently hard to determine...I still think I'm a 9/4/6, but whatever. I just took the list and bolded the traits of my style.


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

OrangeAppled said:


> I definitely try and create some semblance of my inner person; like, what would my inner personality look like if it exploded in the form of colors and shapes? Outfits have clear "vibes" for me, as far as what it says about me as a person-...
> 
> I think my style sometimes is an armour of sorts. I might deep down purposely cultivate a look which puts off those who I think won't "get" me.


Thing is that I might not like your outfit on appearance grounds, but I just would never think it was supposed to be a symbol for you. I mean, of course sometimes the way people dress can tell you a bit about them. I tend to feel this way about all art, really. I never feel like my art is supposed to express myself. Why would I make a fake of myself, when the real one is so intimate and _true_? Am I casting a shadow of myself upon a work of art? I may influence my art and you may even learn about me from some forms of art, but I am not photocopying my soul. And in flesh and blood, I am there. When you describe yourself, it doesn't perfectly capture you and the combined weight of every breath and every moment you spend as a thinking human being. But in person, you have that immense resource. Right there. I'm not insulting you in any way; it just seems so strange to me.

Therefore, my answers to these questions may be of some interest:

*What's the internal mood state meant to be generated by dressing the way you do?*

When I am well dressed, I feel elegant and beautiful. But that is a natural result; I dress to look good, and that emotion comes afterwords. I dress a little business casual, emphasis on the business. Sometimes I dress specially, for a holiday or something else, but I enjoy the feeling of being put together just right. I am very picky and discriminating when it comes time for clothes shopping. I admit that I want clothes other than when I need them, although I do not like clothes shopping (it is so difficult to find what I like). But the outfits I do like and get, most of them I can wear every day and combine them to make several good combinations.

I got a bit off topic. But if I am reaching towards an ideal, it is the one in my head of me wearing this outfit or that. When I am browsing, I am not glancing to see if there is anything I like; I have a specific image or two and I try to find those. I do see other things I like while I look though and many of my shirts were found that way. My ultimate goal in fashion, it seems, is external beauty. I am not ashamed to say that.

*How do you want others to react (inwardly or outwardly) to your style?*

I dress for myself. But I would like people to think that I look almost a little swanky. Sometimes I do want people to notice me, but they can draw their own conclusions. I'm not changing the way I dress for them. It's passive.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Owfin said:


> Thing is that I might not like your outfit on appearance grounds, but I just would never think it was supposed to be a symbol for you. I mean, of course sometimes the way people dress can tell you a bit about them. I tend to feel this way about all art, really. I never feel like my art is supposed to express myself. Why would I make a fake of myself, when the real one is so intimate and _true_? Am I casting a shadow of myself upon a work of art? I may influence my art and you may even learn about me from some forms of art, but I am not photocopying my soul. And in flesh and blood, I am there. When you describe yourself, it doesn't perfectly capture you and the combined weight of every breath and every moment you spend as a thinking human being. But in person, you have that immense resource. Right there. I'm not insulting you in any way; it just seems so strange to me.


Of course it doesn't fully capture who I am. How is it a fake of me when I created it though? It IS my resource. It is my tool. Whether it is perfectly accurate or not is beside the point. It picks up where words fail.

When I say "me", I mean my inner world, which is not always (more often than not) able to be communicated directly in an accurate way. I might not capture all of it, but one aspect of a piece of it, one idea or the essence of it. It doesn't have to represent all of me in every aspect. That's why it's a symbol of sorts, not a literal copy.

The thing is, I am not really there in flesh & blood. That is genetically determined for me. I didn't choose my face & body, but I get to choose my clothes & hairstyle.


----------

